# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  ATF v12.10 Update!! 31 MAR 2015!!

## mohamed73

*Release Date: March 31, 2015
Firmware Version Required : 11.0.10 or 11.0.12
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.10.0.0 - Windows 7/8/8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit)
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit)  
---> eMMC Tool 3.3 (PRO) -----> Added Support for Samsung eMMC Repair "TOTALLY DEAD 00FF8080" eMMCs (First in The World)
-----> This can repair totally dead Samsung eMMCs which always reply "BUSY" to Normal eMMC Initialization
-----> This Solution Requires an Activation + Special eMMC Socket Adapter
-----> This Solution can be customized to any Samsung eMMC Model with BGA-153/169 or BGA-162 Pinout
-----> For more Information about ACTIVATION PRICE + eMMC Adapters, contact gsmfun directly 
P.S. No Regards to NEWBIES who think Reversing 64KB eMMC BOOTROM + 128KB FIRMWARE is hard  
---> More Spreadtrum CPU eMMC Test Point Finder Support
-----> Supported Spreadtrum CPU: SC6820i, SC6820ES, SC7715, SC7735S, SC7715A, SC7715T,
-----> SC6815AS, SC8810ES, SC8825, SC8825A
-----> More Info about Spreadtrum eMMC Finder Support Here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   General Nokia Updates: 
BB5 FBUS BOOT Improvements 
Added New Lumia Models to Nokia.ini
--> Lumia 430 DS (RM-1099)
--> Lumia 640 DS DTV (RM-1109)
--> Lumia 640 LTE DS (RM-1113)
--> Lumia 435 DS DTV (RM-1114)
--> Lumia 532 DS DTV (RM-1115)  
******************************* ATF JTAG 1.0.14 Build 7528 
******************************* 
Release Date: March 31, 2015
Firmware Version Required :  
ATF Lightning/Nitro: LogiCore 11.0.10
ATF Chrome/GOLD : LogiCore 11.0.10 or LogiCore 11.0.12  
Change Log
--> DUAL JTAG Connections now Supported on ATF Chrome/GOLD Boxes ----> Now you can connect 2 Phones at the same time for ATF Chrome/GOLD Boxes
----> Connect 1 Phone on "FLASHBUS" port and connect another phone on "EXTENSION" port
--> Initial BroadCom CPU Support
----> CPU Supported: BCM21654, BCM21654G, BCM21664, BCM21664T, BCM28155, BCM28155T
--> Greatly Improved Qualcomm CPU eMMC Write Speeds
--> Increased Qualcomm CPU eMMC Write Timeouts
--> Added Remove Write Protection BIT for Samsung Brand eMMCs
--> Added Support for SmartGsm EXTENSION Port JTAG Adapter (via LogiCore 11.0.12)
--> Added VBATT 4.0v Output for Powering Phone
----> Now you don't need an EXTERNAL Power Supply just in case Phone Battery is Dead
----> Just connect "VBATT 4.0v" to VBATT (+) POSITIVE of Phone's Battery Terminal   *** IMPORTANT NOTICE *** 
For ATF Chrome/GOLD boxes, JTAG PINOUTS for "FLASHBUS" port and "EXTENSION" port are NOT THE SAME.  
FLASHBUS port uses 8-PINS RJ-45, 
and the JTAG PINOUT is: 
1 - VBATT 4.0V (Optional)
2 -
3 - TRST + SRST
4 - TDO
5 - TDI
6 - TCK
7 - GROUND
8 - TMS  
EXTENSION port uses 10-PINS RJ-48,
and the JTAG PINOUT is: 
1 - TRST + SRST
2 - VBATT 4.0V (Optional)
3 -
4 - TDO
5 - TDI
6 - TCK
7 - 
8 - GROUND
9 - TMS
10 -  
For Better and more Stable connection on the EXTENSION PORT, we suggest using a
SmartGSM ATF EXTENSION PORT JTAG ADAPTER.*     *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*   *DOWNLOAD HERE:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF Gold v12.00 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## jazouli89



----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*شكرا يابوب علي المتابعة الصاروخية تم التثبيت*

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

بارك الله فيك 
شكرا على المتابع

----------


## karimovic44

بارك الله فيك

----------


## karimovic44

الفريق أصبح مهتم بالجيتاج فقط

----------

